# word pad font in windows Xp



## cox9758 (Apr 4, 2007)

Why can't the default font in wordpad be changed permanently from 10 to 12. It makes no sense to have it set at 10 when 12 is the most widespread standard in the U.S. ???


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's not meant to be a full-fledged word processing program. If you're looking for something with more features that's also free, try OpenOffice.

http://www.openoffice.org


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Wordpad does not have a way of making the startup default font different from what is defined in the program (the .exe) file itself.

There are, however, methods you can find on the web that will detail the steps needed to alter the .exe file to alter the code. I have done it and while it is not hard, it is something I would not recommend to people not familiar with a Hex editor, Hexadecimal and coding. 

Plus, if you do it wrong (for example not working on a copy of the .exe) you can screw up the Wordpad totally.

Also, there are two already defined fonts, one for when starting a Rich Text Document, and the other for when starting a new Text or a Unicode Text Document.

Good luck, but like already mentioned, try other programs that already have the features, selections, and price you like.


----------

